# CAN ANYONE ID THIS PLEASE



## hounddawg (Apr 30, 2021)

ok i found 2 of these both growing in 2 separate cedar trees about 100 foot apart,

Dawg

this is 2 pic's of the same thing, but the other is the same as what this is,
@Arne , @Rice_Guy @Scooter68 @cmason1957 anyone ???


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 30, 2021)

After much study, I was convinced it was an outback blooming onion. Further research turned up this. 









Treatment for Orange Balls on Cedar & Juniper Trees (Rust Fungus) | Davey Blog | Davey Tree


Have you noticed orange balls on your trees? Some people think they look like slimy worms or octopus tentacles. Learn what they are, how they happen and why they may affect your crabapple or apple tree next!




blog.davey.com


----------



## Arne (Apr 30, 2021)

@hounddawg there is your rust problem on your crabapples. Guess I have known cedars produce the rust but didn't think about it. Just something I have known since I was a kid, didn't know the reason for it. Thanks, @olusteebus . Arne.


----------



## salcoco (Apr 30, 2021)

cedar apple rust it is. had some Jonathan apple trees really susceptible cut down the cedar trees and it helped. i have been told cedars three mile away can affect the fruit. check with county agent should have the recommended spray program for the rust.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 30, 2021)

As @salcoco said, cedar apple rust, a fungal disease ,,, will take out apple family (crabs).

It has two hosts the eastern white cedar and apple family and does a circular trip back and forth with two stages in the life cycle. If you can remove the cedar it breaks the cycle or if you can remove the apple family it breaks the cycle.
Nice photo !


----------



## winemanden (Apr 30, 2021)

If it was April 1st, I would have said it was the fabled Spaghetti tree! 

Sorry, I couldn't resist that.


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 30, 2021)

thank awl of yawl,, and yes,,, then this is the little devils' that has destroyed my crab apples the last few years, 
these will meet their maker, not to mention, now i can cross a fence line kill others with out bothering someone else's trees,,, gonging to be hunting with my pruning shears and caring a few gallon baggies, or BODY BAGS FOR FUNGIS 
Dawg


----------



## salcoco (May 1, 2021)

pruning will not be sufficient you will have to cut down the cedar trees. the rust will just inhabit the tree the following year.


----------



## Snafflebit (May 1, 2021)

I have seen them as a child and wondered what the heck they are!


----------



## cmason1957 (May 1, 2021)

@hounddawg I think they are really just children of the great Flying Spaghetti Monster, come to steal your wine. Shoot them with buckshot, then burn the trees down.


----------



## hounddawg (May 1, 2021)

salcoco said:


> pruning will not be sufficient you will have to cut down the cedar trees. the rust will just inhabit the tree the following year.


welp I'll cut them down, is it just them 2 tees or all the eastern white cedar trees, if i remember we have at least 6 types of cedar on the place, so do i need to cut down all of the eastern white cedars?
Dawg


----------



## Steve Wargo (May 1, 2021)

Your culprit might be nearby juniper. 

Red cedars and other junipers are most often infected by the cedar-apple rust fungus. Related rusts are cedar-hawthorn and cedar-quince rusts. The life cycle of these rusts requires two different host trees. Cedar-apple rust needs a juniper and an apple or crabapple tree to complete its life cycle. Cedar-hawthorn and cedar-quince rusts have similar life cycles.



https://www.ehow.com/how_8248821_treat-cedar-rust.html


----------



## hounddawg (May 1, 2021)

Steve Wargo said:


> Your culprit might be nearby juniper.
> 
> Red cedars and other junipers are most often infected by the cedar-apple rust fungus. Related rusts are cedar-hawthorn and cedar-quince rusts. The life cycle of these rusts requires two different host trees. Cedar-apple rust needs a juniper and an apple or crabapple tree to complete its life cycle. Cedar-hawthorn and cedar-quince rusts have similar life cycles.
> 
> ...


yes, i have been reading up, it is beyond my control beings i live in the woods with hundreds of thousands of trees around me, i am now trying to figurer out what fungicide for my apple and crabapple trees
thank you for all info
Dawg


----------



## Bossbaby (May 1, 2021)

I'm wondering if you had enough of those orange blobs what kind of wine you could make.


----------



## hounddawg (May 1, 2021)

Bossbaby said:


> I'm wondering if you had enough of those orange blobs what kind of wine you could make.


wantta go deer hunting ?  lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (May 1, 2021)

salcroco said:


> cedar apple rust it is. had some Jonathan apple trees really susceptible cut down the cedar trees and it helped. i have been told cedars three mile away can affect the fruit. check with county agent should have the recommended spray program for the rust.


well after more reading more i see they are several types of rust using different types of juniper an cedar, we have at least 6 types of cedar and juniper growing around here. 1 has hanging limbs kind of like a weeping willow, just not as extreme, and one with little green berries, one that is green with a red cast to it, an a couple with lighter or deeper shades of green,, i see there is a all natural fungicide but they think it is gold, $40 a tree, anyone know the recipe for that stuff?
Dawg


----------



## cenk57 (May 2, 2021)

I have cedars and apples around my house. Rust is a problem here to say the least. I use a fungicide called immunox, AKA Myclobutanil. It controls the rust on my apple and pear trees very well.


----------



## Daboyleroy (May 2, 2021)

BONIDE® Liquid Copper Fungicide


Protect Plants from Blight, Powdery Mildew & More! BONIDE Liquid Copper Fungicide prevents and treat many fungal diseases on a variety of trees, crops and ornamental plants. Liquid copper can be used on grapes, vegetables, fruit trees, berry bushes, roses, pine, cedars, and more. For garden...



www.arbico-organics.com





and I use it on my pecan, apples, pears, grapes, plums and fig trees

or you can use








BONIDE® Sulfur Plant Fungicide


Now labeled for chiggers! Bonide Sulfur Fungicide prevents fungal spores from germinating, so it is most effective before the disease develops. Repeat treatment at weekly intervals to maintain control. Bonide Sulfur Fungicide is a micronized dust that can be applied dry or mixed with...



www.arbico-organics.com


----------



## Daboyleroy (May 2, 2021)




----------



## hounddawg (May 2, 2021)

I wish I'd of ask 4 or 5 years ago
Dawg

THANK YOU ONE AND ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hounddawg (May 2, 2021)

✌
Dawg


----------



## Steve Wargo (May 2, 2021)

A few recipes for making homemade fungicides. I'm not sure how well they work, on "rust". Me, myself, and I wouldn't hesitate to use wine-making supplies for the treatment of orchard, vineyard, or garden issues. Such as Potassium bicarbonate as a treatment for powdery mildew, maybe Kmeta as a sulfur treatment solution. Further investigation and research recommended, and spot check. 








7 Homemade Fungicides That Will Save Your Garden Plants


If you're tired of fighting fungus on your plants with harsh chemicals, it's time to try out some homemade fungicides. These options are foolproof.




morningchores.com


----------



## hounddawg (May 2, 2021)

Steve Wargo said:


> A few recipes for making homemade fungicides. I'm not sure how well they work, on "rust". Me, myself, and I wouldn't hesitate to use wine-making supplies for the treatment of orchard, vineyard, or garden issues. Such as Potassium bicarbonate as a treatment for powdery mildew, maybe Kmeta as a sulfur treatment solution. Further investigation and research recommended, and spot check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once I got the long names, lol i located the mix i need for $14 for 4lbs, 
who'd a thunk it, i got 5 types of solitary bees coming,,,, fungicide a coming as well (too) lol,, sorry just me being me,,,, the fungus help and the bee help , I know is totally due to this forum , and i am forever in WMT's members debt,,
Dawg
Life Is Good With a Glass of Wine,,,,,,,


----------

